# Sometimes You Need a Truck



## rake60 (Sep 30, 2012)

This past Wednesday I decided we should have a pick up truck again.
The wife's minivan was getting tired and making new noises all of the time.

My last truck was a Dodge Dakota and I loved it, so I started looking for another
one in my price range.

I found this 2002 with only 57000 miles on it and bought it today.







It has a "Cow Catcher" pipe bumper on the front of that will probably be removed after this years 
whitetail deer rut season is over.






For now, it does reduce the deer fear of driving in Pennsylvania this time of year. 

Rick


----------



## Maryak (Sep 30, 2012)

rake60 said:


> For now, it does reduce the deer fear of driving in Pennsylvania this time of year.
> 
> Rick



I'd keep it on to reduce the fear my dear season........which never ends :hDe:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## robcas631 (Sep 30, 2012)

Great truck!


----------



## Cogsy (Sep 30, 2012)

Nice Ute Thm:.

I've never given it a thought, but your 'cow catcher' is called a roobar (kangaroo bar) here. 'Roo season never ends either - they're illegal to hunt for some strange reason, we have over 20 million of the things and they grow over 6 foot tall. It's not unusual to see 70+ on the roads in a 100 mile night trip to my parents house.

And in case you're wondering - they're deeelicious!


----------



## WiKKiDWidgets (Sep 30, 2012)

Back when Dodge Dakota/Durango looked cool. Here is my old 1999 Durango. I loved that truck, but traded it in on a new one after the Dodge (5-star) dealership forgot to put back in the air filter after a tune up. Drove around for 2 months before the engine started to die.




She had high torque dual exhaust and was loud as hell.  Now I have the new style Durango.... I refer to it as the Warthog.


----------



## RonGinger (Sep 30, 2012)

Yeah, trucks are cool. Last April I was in the Toyota dealership getting the annual inspection sticker on my Rav4. I went wandering around the display area, saw this really cool Tacoma pickup with crew cab. A deep green that I always liked.

In just about 2 hours the paper work was done and I was on my way home in a nice 2010 pickup. 

I had tried to call home to see what my wife thought about the idea, but she was out, so I just bought it and drove home. She was a bit surprised, but OK with it. 

I really like my truck.


----------



## gus (Sep 30, 2012)

My hair raising experience in Texas or was it Kentucky.
1977.Was sent to Davidson(near Charlotte) for a Screw Compresssor Air End Overhaul Course.
After training was over,I took a Granada and drove around Texas.On the highways I saw sign boards warning of "deer crossings" which I dismissed as some crazy warnings.But one Sunday as I was turning around a corner at medium speed,I came across a deer right in my path about a 150 yards away.Managed to stop in time and the deer did not even bother to budge till I took out a camera to take fotos.

Related story to my new Kentucky Boss whose remark was "Gus ,You are very lucky.You could got killed. Years later in Tennesse(was it ) ,a classmate of mine had a small deer smashing thru windsscreen lying on his lap. Deer died.My friend in hospital with severe injuries.

Now In Singapore,we have wild boars crossing highways at night. One incident of wild boar killed with no driver injury yet.The Singapore Gov. has yet to put signboards-------"wild boar crossing".Wild boars were hunted to near extinction by the late 60s and apparently made a comeback with some swimming from nearby Malaysia.


----------



## gus (Sep 30, 2012)

Cogsy said:


> Nice Ute Thm:.
> 
> I've never given it a thought, but your 'cow catcher' is called a roobar (kangaroo bar) here. 'Roo season never ends either - they're illegal to hunt for some strange reason, we have over 20 million of the things and they grow over 6 foot tall. It's not unusual to see 70+ on the roads in a 100 mile night trip to my parents house.
> 
> And in case you're wondering - they're deeelicious!




Yummy Yummy,

Will be in Melbourne 19-----27 Oct.Where can I get some yummy roo steak??


----------



## Twobits (Sep 30, 2012)

gus said:


> Yummy Yummy,
> 
> Will be in Melbourne 19-----27 Oct.Where can I get some yummy roo steak??


Woolworths meat department      Thm:


----------



## rake60 (Sep 30, 2012)

It has been awhile since I hit a deer but my wife smacked one with our 2011 Jeep Compass last month.
$1500 in damages.

She is from Calgary Canada so the road kill thing has always worried her.
Next day I saw on her facebook page:
_*"I'm finally a redneck. I just ran over a deer with my Jeep."*_ 

It gets better around here.

I man I know was coming out of Cook Forest Pennsylvania State Park with his girlfriend on the back of his 
 motorcycle. He said he caught a glimpse of something moving. Before he could react, a black bear was directly 
in front of his bike. The bear died, Greg and his girlfriend are recovering.

Rick


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 30, 2012)

From trucks to bears----Yeah!!! My mom and dad lived on a dirt sideroad south of Algonquin Park in Ontario where I grew up. I seen lots of bears when I was a kid, but no, a bear never chased me, and no, I never chased a bear either.----BUT---Years after I had grown up and left home, a family with two teenage boys moved into a house about two miles farther in the road from my dads place, which was about a mile off the highway. The boys resurrected an old motorcycle, and would ride it out to the highway (no plates or insurance or headlight), leave it hidden under a tree and hitch-hike into town (Bancroft) for a night out. They would hitch-hike back from town well after dark, fire up the old motorcycle and drive it home in the pitch dark. There was a big old sow blackbear lived in the swamp down behind dads place, well over 300 pounds. You guessed it---One night, pitch black with no moon, the two boys on the bike ran head on into the bear. Neither boy was hurt bad, but the bike dumped them both. Can you imagine how it must have felt??? Laying in the gravel, covered in gravel rash, with the wind knocked out of you, everythings pitch black, and knowing what you had hit and wondering where the bear was and what it might do!!! Everybody survived---The boys and the bear, but I'm sure they will remember that night the rest of their lives!!!


----------



## rake60 (Oct 1, 2012)

Speaking of trucks, cow catches (or roobars), lions tigers and bears, This deer impact hit the internet today!  

_*(NOTE: Turn the sound down if women or children are near by. This guy gets a little open with his comments.)*_

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M66_CUg8wgs[/ame]

Now *THAT *would ruin your whole day!  

Rick


----------



## Propforward (Oct 10, 2012)

That's a nice truck you picked up there. I have a Dodge Dakota - in fact the only "cars" I have ever had have been Dodge Dakotas. I've been from Minnesota to Texas and back in my current one, with a motorcycle in it. Used it to haul all of my machine tools and worldly possesions when I moved house. Great trucks - got 140,000 on my current one, and it's going strong - although it feels like a wheel bearing might be going out. I drove from Lubbock, Tx to my home in northern Mn in 18 hours and 15 minutes, non stop, one time. The truck was a great vehicle for it, although to be honest, I likely won't do that again.

As for deer - as a keen motorcyclist I hate the overgrown forest rats.

Unless they are being braised in a nice red wine or ale sauce.

I encourage the hunting and shooting of said beasties, I don't care how the look when they frolick around.


----------



## keskeesha (Oct 11, 2012)

You aint hit nothin til you've hit a wombat


----------



## Swifty (Oct 11, 2012)

Have to agree with the comment about wombats, it's like hitting a boulder. Solid lump of an animal about 14" high. Hit one in the dark once in my 4wd, front wheel rode up over it and frightened the day lights out of me. 

Paul.


----------



## keskeesha (Oct 12, 2012)

Swifty
You must of hit a small one. The one I hit went through the radiator became mince, slid
over the hot exhaust manifold got cooked and came through the windscreen as  tasty hamburgers.
No lousy fish and chips that night I can tell you, fed the whole street for a week.
Paul


----------



## Cogsy (Oct 13, 2012)

keskeesha said:


> Swifty
> No lousy fish and chips that night I can tell you, fed the whole street for a week.


 
I've never tasted wombat. Is it as good as koala?


----------



## keskeesha (Oct 13, 2012)

Cogsy
Bit like that, best served with a sauce of fresh goannna droppings, easier to cook than galah  but.

Sorry Rick seem to have lost the thread somewhwere.
Paul


----------



## gus (Oct 14, 2012)

Twobits said:


> Woolworths meat department      Thm:




I am heading to the Woolsworth when I hit Melbourne 20 Oct morning.

Yummy Yummy Roo Steak.


----------



## Admin (Oct 24, 2012)

rake60 said:


> It has been awhile since I hit a deer but my wife smacked one with our 2011 Jeep Compass last month.
> $1500 in damages.
> 
> She is from Calgary Canada so the road kill thing has always worried her.
> ...



I hit a deer with an 01 Cherokee. Knocked off one of the flood lights, that was it. 

I miss that Jeep.


----------

